# لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات



## روح العنبر (10 يونيو 2013)

لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات 

KRYOLAN SUPRA COLOR foundation

كريم الاساس من شركة كارولين ( سوبرا كولور )







الماركة كارولين غنية عن التعريف وكريم الاساس الخاص فيها معروف بالتغطية الرهيبه للهالات السوداء ولجميع عيوب البشره وهو كريمي كثيف ، افضل واروع اساس للمناسبات ماتمتصه البشره ويدوم طويلا ويعطيكي جمال وبشره ماتتوقعينها 

يفضل استخدامه مع اسفنجه خاصه ولو تكون مبلله افضل للتوزيع احسن 

لانه كريمي يناسب اكثر صاحبات البشره الجافه او البشره العاديه 

افضل اطلاله في السهرات لو عندك مناسبه وحابه تطلي بشكل غير واطلاله جميله ماعندك الاهو الافضل بجداره .

وهذ الصور لبعض تجارب الشركه على بعض الزبائن حيث انه يبين الفرق الي يحدثه والتغطيه الاجمل لكل عيوب البشره يعني تكون مرتاحه ومطمئنه معاه 

http://im41.gulfup.com/AwvJN.jpg
http://im41.gulfup.com/pdBXG.jpg

اللي متوفر عندي 3 انواع :

1/ البيج الفاتح يناسب ذوات البشره البيضاء والفاتحه .






2/ البيج المتوسط للبشره الحنطيه والعاديه .






3/ الاسمر الغامق لذوات البشره السمراء.







سعره كريم الاساس ب 190 ريال للحبه وفي خصم للي يطلب الدرزن والنص درزن

طبعا الي حابة تطلب اكيد راح اعطيها رقم حسابي وبعدين ارسله عن طريق مندوب اذا كان داخل الرياض ياخذ 50 ريال واذا كان خارج الرياض عن طريق شركات النقل زي الزاجل والصخيرات وفيدكس 

للتواصل فقط للجادات عن طريق الجوال والواتس اب : 0562475977


----------



## روح العنبر (17 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*

الحمد لله على سابغ نعم الله


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*

الله اكبر ولاحول ولا قوة الابالله العلي ا لعظيم


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*

رب اني لما انزلت الي من خير فقير


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (19 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (23 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------



## روح العنبر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: لأجمل اطلاله في الاعراس والمناسبات*


----------

